# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  محتار انا

## shawky5555

:Ranting2:  انا باختصار بحبواحدةوكنت اتكلم مع حضرتك قبل كدةبس مشكلتى انى دلوقتى شكاك جدا
يعنى قولت لحضرتك قبل كدة انها اجتماعية وانا بضايقمنكدة
وكان ردك انى لازم اخد منها موقف حازم وفعلا حاولت اخده وخده وهى الى حد ما مشبقت زى الاول
انا ان بشك فيها لدرجةغريبة يعنى لوجه ليها مكالمة موبايل افتكر انه واحد معاها فى الشغل
 وهيةكمان بتحاول تخلينى اغير بانها تتكلم عن اى واحد فى الشغل؟
وبتخنق من لاشيى يعنى اول يوم فى راس السنة عيدميلادى وهية حاولت تبعت رسالة ومش عرفت فتصلت بيا الساعة 12
ودية من المرات القليلة اوى الى تتكلم معايا فى التليفون يعنى هية مش كورة بس انا حاسس بعدم الرضا من اية مش عارف؟
وعاوز اتاكد من حبها بصورة ماكدة جدا ؟
بالرغم من انها قالتها ليا ................................[ٍ مش حاسس بيها
وهل من الممكن تعرف اكتر من واحد وتلعب بيهم؟



مشكلتى الاهم انى كنت على علاقة حب مع قريبة ليا ونهت العلاقة من 3 سنوات بس مش بصورة قاطعة يعنى ممكن تقول اننا واقفنا الموضوع من غير اما نتكلم مع بعض ؟


دلوقتى هى بتتصل بيا على الموبايل وتقولى انت بتحينى ولا لاة؟.
فهربت من الاجابة وحاولت افهمها انى مش بفكر فيها خالص.
بس هى بترن وتبعت رسايل وانا مش برن وبحاول ابعت عنها اعمل اية؟؟


مع العلم ان بابا لسه جايب شقة ليا فى منطقة الحمد لله كويسة؟؟؟؟


هل الزواج باكبر منى فى السن مضرر على المدى الطويل من جميع النواحى؟
وهل اعرف الى بحبها على ماما واقول لامى؟
وشكرا


 :Download:

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

::h::  سمحت لنفسى ان اقرا موضوعك
فارجو ان تسمح لى بالرد
انا اكبر منك ببضع سنوات ويمكن افيدك
لازم تعمل حاجه وتقف واقفه جامده عشان تتاكد من حبها ليك
ولازم ومهم جدا انك تتكلم معاها فى كل حاجه انت متضايق منها
زى انك تعرفها انك بتضايق لما تتكلم عن واحد تانى حتى ولو كان بصفو نيه
او زميلها فى العمل او اى شئ من هذا القبيل
لو وجدت منها انها خافت على مشاعرك وبطلت الموضوع ده
اكيد معنى كده انها بتحبك
متنساش
اوعى تخنقها او تلاحقها بضيقك احسن يوصل الامر انها تكدب عليك
كل شئ بالعقل وبالهداوة
دول ناقصات عقل ودين يا بنى
وكلمتين حلوين كله يكون تمام
وقولى على الاخبار
 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## shawky5555

من كلامك تثبت انك انسان اوانسانةذوعقل متفتح وتفهم فى الحياة اوى
انا فعلا عملت الى انت قولته بس المهم انها بتقولى انها مش هتعمل كدة 
بس انا بحس انها بتعمل دة من ورايا 
وكمان مشكلتى مش عارف اربط بيها ولا لاة؟
بحس انا الجواز يكون خنقة وبالذات اننا بنعند جامد اوى مع بعض.؟
ويا ريت تقبلى صديق صغير ليك

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

اولا 
انا انسانه مش انسان
ههههه
ثانيا 
انا كنت متاكده انك جربت لكن متاكده اكتر انك ضعفت فى وسط الترجبه وتراجعت
بمعنى
انك ممكن تكون اخدت خطوه او وقفت وقفه عشان تمنعها من اللى بتعمله معاك
لكن بسرعه ضعفت (لانك بتحبها) ورجعت عن موقفك
وهو انك تخاصمها او تغير معاملتك لها وهكذا 
يعنى من غير لف ودوران لما تاخد موقف تمسك بيه حتى ترى النتيجه ملموسه
وربنا يوفقك

----------


## shawky5555

صح ممكن اكون ضعفت؟؟؟
بس انتى مش عارفنى انا اما باخد موقف مش برجع عنه خالص؟؟
بس بحبها مش احب ازعلها........................واكيدالموقف هيجى من عند ربنا ولتثبت انها بتحبنى اوالعكس؟؟؟

----------


## محمه

انا لو منك احساسه انى بعرف واحدة تانيه  واشوف هيبقى تصرفاتها معايه ازاى لو ما اعطاتش للموضوع اهميه يبقى سورى وياوسفنى انى اقلك انها ما بتحبكش

----------


## shawky5555

بتجنن لوعرفت انى عارف واحدةغيرها.....

----------


## shawky5555

بس مش حاسس بحبها....
لومشرنيتعليها ممكن تقعد .........................تقعدتبعت رسايل عشان ارنرنة

----------


## farawla

السلام عليكم
اسمح لى اتدخل في الموضوع وارد 
انا شايفه انك انت كمان متردد في حبها 
يعني مبتحبهاش بالدرجه الىتخليها تحس الحب ده
فا تحاول انها تعمل اى حاجه تسعدك
انت بتقول ان انت كنت مرتبط بواحده قربتك يعني ايه انها بترن عليك 
 وانت مش بترن وبتحاول تشغل نفسك وكده
انت فعلا لو بتحب الانسانه التانيه بجد كنت 
قطعت علقتك بى قربتك وقلة لها بصراحه انتى زي اختى
وانى مرتبط بواحده تانيه 
عشان متكونش ضحكت عليها او ضحكت على نفسك
معلش يمكن يكون كلامي قاسي نوع بس انا حسيت انك انت متردد 
وده بدليل كلامك عن الزواج 
صدقني لو بتحبها اوى فعلا هتحس انكم واحد فعلا تفكير واحد عقل واحد قلب واحد
ما اظنش السن ممكن يكون له اى اثار جانبيه وطبعا ده برضه يرجع لعلتك رايها ايه
اخى  العزيز اولا يجب انت تقف وتحدد موقفك من هذه الفتاه قبل انت تعرف هل هي تحبك ام لا 
اعرف الاول بالنسبه لك ده حب ولا تعود ولا تعلق بشئ اتعودت عليه
وكله لمصلحتك
الموضوع مش موضوع انك تحسسها انك بتحب واحده فا تغير عليك لا ده شعور ومشاعر جميله لما تحب هي تحب تحسوها مع بعض انها تمازج فعلا بين الارواح
معش طولت عليك وقلى على الاخبار  :Huh:

----------


## shawky5555

اولا اشكرك على الرد
واكيد معاك حق بس؟
انا فعلا بحبها مش  متردد وعلىموضوع قريبنتى انا مش قلتها انى بحب واحدة غيرها بس عرفتها اننا اخوات عشان مش اجرح شعورها
واحسسها انى بحبى 
انت من الصعب تعرف انا بعمل اية؟
كفاية اقولك كلمة واحدة (هى كل حياتى ودة مش كلام)
انا معرفها على اختى يعنى واخد الموضوع بجد
بس انت ليك انك تقولى اية احساسك؟
كانسان بيحب واحدة 
وطلب منها ان شخص معين فى الشغل مش تتعامل بيه ودةمش تحكم دة ممكن تقول عليه غيرة وكمان نظرا لان اخلاقه مش كويسة وهى الى قالت كدة....
وبعد امتحانا فى الكلية وعشان هتتاخر على الشغل ترن عليه وهوة يتصل بيا وتاخد التليفون وتقعد تتكلم معاه وانت واقف معاها؟؟؟؟
دة مش يخليك تفكر فى حياتك وحبك كله؟
وكمان تسالها تقول على واحد تانى انه هوة الى بيكلمها وانا متاكد ان هوة الى كان بيتصل؟.؟؟
مشهطول عليك بس انا فعلا حاسس انى بتكلم مع اخواتى فالكلام مش بيخلص بين الاخوات وشكرا على الاهتمام بمشكلتى؟؟

----------


## fawaz100

وانا زيك كمان نفس المشكلة عندي تقريبا 
ان شاء الله تفرج

----------


## shawky5555

محتاج ردك يا دكتور عادل بالذات فى نقطة انها بعد الامتحان رنت على واحد من الشغل واتصل بيها واما سالتها دةمين قالتى على واحد وانا متاكد انها كانت بتكلم الانسان الى قلتلها مش تكلمه تانى..................
فوصلتها زى كل مرة وسبتها ومش برد على مكالمتها او حتى برن عليها واتصل كذا مرة فاتصل بيها بس كلامى كان قليل وبخنقة وكلمتها بس عشان ورانا امتحان وتذاكر ومش تتضر فى الامتحان 
فقالت انى مش بسال وكمان ومش برد على مكالمتها فقالتها ظروف فعملت نفسها زعلانة وشم بترن على اساس انى اتصلبيها او حتى ارن عليها
بس انا واخد موقف ومش عايز ارجع فيه
وكمان انا مستنى مش هفتح الموضوع الا بعد امتحانى الجاى عشان مش انشغل عن الامتحان ومش نتضر فيه
ياريت ترد عليا امتحانى السبت وهقابلها عاوز اعرف اية هوة اسلوب التعامل الصح فى الموضوع دة؟؟؟
من غير اما اضعف من موقفى.................
وكمان مش هكدب عليك عاوز اكمل معاها بس بردة على استعداد اسيبها لو دة هياثر على كرامتى؟؟؟
رد عليا .....
رد عليا.......

----------


## د.عادل

> محتاج ردك يا دكتور عادل بالذات فى نقطة انها بعد الامتحان رنت على واحد من الشغل واتصل بيها واما سالتها دةمين قالتى على واحد وانا متاكد انها كانت بتكلم الانسان الى قلتلها مش تكلمه تانى..................
> فوصلتها زى كل مرة وسبتها ومش برد على مكالمتها او حتى برن عليها واتصل كذا مرة فاتصل بيها بس كلامى كان قليل وبخنقة وكلمتها بس عشان ورانا امتحان وتذاكر ومش تتضر فى الامتحان 
> فقالت انى مش بسال وكمان ومش برد على مكالمتها فقالتها ظروف فعملت نفسها زعلانة وشم بترن على اساس انى اتصلبيها او حتى ارن عليها
> بس انا واخد موقف ومش عايز ارجع فيه
> وكمان انا مستنى مش هفتح الموضوع الا بعد امتحانى الجاى عشان مش انشغل عن الامتحان ومش نتضر فيه
> ياريت ترد عليا امتحانى السبت وهقابلها عاوز اعرف اية هوة اسلوب التعامل الصح فى الموضوع دة؟؟؟
> من غير اما اضعف من موقفى.................
> وكمان مش هكدب عليك عاوز اكمل معاها بس بردة على استعداد اسيبها لو دة هياثر على كرامتى؟؟؟
> رد عليا .....
> رد عليا.......


ماشاء الله عليك الاخوان والاخوات مشاركين معاك ومش متأخرين عليك بالرد، وكنت منتظر نقل الموضوع لانه مطروح في سؤوال وجواب في الامراض النفسية، وما به لا يتعلق بالامراض النفسية.

وعلى اي حال سأرد عليك كما لو رد عليك اي صديق.




> محتاج ردك يا دكتور عادل بالذات فى نقطة انها بعد الامتحان رنت على واحد من الشغل واتصل بيها واما سالتها دةمين قالتى على واحد وانا متاكد انها كانت بتكلم الانسان الى قلتلها مش تكلمه تانى..................


فهمت من كلامك انها بتشتغل (رنت على واحد من الشغل واتصل بيها) وعند سؤوالك عمن كانت تتكلم اخبرتك بانها تكلم شخص اخر غير الشخص الذي سبق وان طلبت منها الا تتكلم معه.
وان كنت كما ذكرت متأكد من انها كانت تكلم نفس الشخص فالامر يتوقف عليك انت وعن كيفية تصرفك معها، فان تهاونت سيزداد الامر سوء، وسيتمكن منك الشك في جميع تصرفاتها ومكالماتها، لان المصدقية فقدت، وسينتج عن ذلك امران اما ان تتأقلم وتتناسى، واما ان تقف موقف إيجابي غير معلوم الموعد والزمان.
وان اخذت موقف إيجابي حازم ستدافع عن نفسها كما فعلت الان وستنكر انها كانت تكلم نفس الشخص. وستدخل معها في جدال، كرامتها وعزت نفسها ستجعلها تدافع عن نفسها بالا تكون كاذبة، ولا اعلم شخصيتها اكثر منك.
الحل؟؟
المختصر المفيد : بعد انتهاء الامتحان كما ذكرت ـ كلمتين ـ يابنت الناس انا لا استطيع ان اكمل معكي وانتي لا تطيعي امري ـ طبعاً هتسئل في ايه؟ فاكد لها بانك على علم ويقين بمن كانت تكلم، واعلمها بانك لن تتهاون في امر مثل هذا، مهما كان حبك لها، ولذا كل منا في طريق والله يوفقك.
ان كانت باقية عليك هتحاول تصلحك وتراضيك او تقنعك باي شيئ يهديك، ان اقتنعت وقبلت فكون متسامح واجعلها اخر فرصة لها، وان لم تهتم وكبرت الموضوع وزعلت اكثر منك، فلك القرار....

سلامي وتحياتي.

----------


## shawky5555

اولا شكرا جدا على الرد
بس حضرتك كدة هخلتنى فى موقف الاختيار وانا مش عايز اكون فى الوضع دة يعنى بمعنى اصح واوضح انا من الصعب عليا اقولها اننا ممكن ننهى علاقتنى بالرغم من انى على يقين تام و موكد ان دة هوة القرار الصح انا مش عارف اقولك انا مش عارف احل اى سؤال او حتى اركز فى مذاكرتى
عارف ان دة غلط بس اعمل اية؟
حبها مسيطر عليها
وكمان مش قادر اسيب كرامتى واكلمها؟؟؟؟
شاكر ليك
وللعلم انا كدة دخلت فى حيرة؟؟؟
بس باذن الله هاخد موقف حازم جدا بس ..............................................
ادعى ربنا يسترها 
شاكر لسيدك

----------


## raspberry

دا قرار زواج يا شوقى ... يعنى أهم قرار مصيرى  بتختاره فى حياتك 

وأووووووووووووووووووعى تتجوز واحده بتشك فيها ولو ذرة شك ... لأن اى زواج بيتبنى على عدم الثقه بيفشل ..  وحتى لو الانسان بيحب جدا وميقدرش يبعد وينفصل عن حبيبه بسبب الشك بتبقى الحياه مع شريكه مرااااااااااااااااار ودمااااااااااار وشكل وحناااااااق ليل ونهاااااااااار 

وعلى فكره ممكن تبقى المشكله عندك انت برضه ويكون الشك مرض عندك .. فشوف نفسك وانت أدرى الاناس بظروفك يا صاحبى

وربنا يوفقك فيما يحبه ويرضاه وفيما فيه خيرا لك

----------


## shawky5555

كلامك ممكن يكون صح ؟
بس الواحد بيحس بانسانةالى معاه اما تعمل حاجةغلط؟
وشاكر للردك؟؟؟
يا اخوات واخواتى عاوز راى كل الناس فى مشكلتى؟؟

----------


## shawky5555

السلام عليكم و رحمة لله وبركاته
اولا سلامى لدكتور عادل
وعارف ان الموضوع دة مش فى الطب النفسى بس احب اسال الصديق الدكتور عادل لو طبعا تسمح نكون اصدقاء؟
رحت وقولتها انها لازم تغير النمرة؟؟
وكمان انها اتصلت بانسان الى قولتها انها مش تكلمه
فكان ردها انها مش هتقدر تغير النمرة وانا كلمته ومش رد بس قالت انها تصل بيه عشان هتتاخر على الشغل..
وفكان ردى انى مش هتصل بيها على النمرة دية تانى وساتنى على موضوعنا او اسلوب تعاملى فى الجامعة او معها هيبقى ازارى فقولتها انى من الاحسن انى مش اتعامل معها؟
فقالتى انت بتتلكك عشان تنهى  موضوعنا........وراحت تقول لصحبها البنات انها هتمشى 
(انا مش حسيت انها متاثرة بالرغم من ان واحد من اصحابى قالى انها كانت هتعيط)
فراحت لزميلها وواحدة منهم عارفة موضوعنا فقالت ليها اقعدى معايا فاخدها و اتقعد تتمشى معها 
اما رجعت بقول لزميلتها انى مش بتتلكك وانها الى غلطت 
فراحت الى بحبها قالتى انها ازاى هتغير النمرة وهقول اية لبابا عشان اغير النمرة,,,,,
وكنت طلبت منها انها تبعت رسالة للانسان الى مش عايزة تكلمه تانى تقول انه مش يرن او يتصل تانى على الموبايل
فقالت ان دية هتبقى قلة ذوق منها وكمان قال انها هتقوله تانى يوم فى الشغل
وعادى قالتى انها هتمسح النمرة دلوقتى وهتقوله بكرة انها مش ينرن تانى؟؟؟؟
ومسحت النمرة والى حد ما رجعت اتكلمت معاها عادى؟
بس مش برن على الموبايل اوحتى بتصل بيها؟؟؟؟

فطبعا انا مش عارف اعمل اية ؟
هى كدة ممكن تكون بتحبنى طيب لو بتحبنى ليه مش هتغير النمرة؟
ولو مش بتحبنى ليه بالسهولة دية اما اتكلمت معاها تانى رجعت ليا؟؟؟؟
بالله عليك انا محتاجك توقف معايا وتقولى انا كدة اية بالنسبة ليها وكمان دية مش اول مرة نتخانق بسبب الموضوع دة؟
اسف انى طولت عليك بس نفسى حد يقف معايا.............................................  ............................وشكرا

----------

